# Emergency Alerts Sound



## Pinkbutterflies7178 (Jun 4, 2021)

I would like to figure out how to turn off the sound for Emergency Alerts. It goes off at work or middle of the night. I can still get the information its provided by text. 
Samsung Galaxy S8


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 4, 2021)

Samsung Galaxy S8 / S8+ - Wireless Emergency Alerts

From a Home screen, touch and swipe up or down to display all apps.
These instructions apply to Standard mode and the default Home screen layout.
Navigate: *Settings  *> *Connections* >* More connection settings*.
Tap *Wireless Emergency Alerts*.
Tap *Settings *(upper-right).
Tap *Alert types* then tap any of the following to turn on or off :
Presidential alerts can't be disabled.
Extreme alerts
Severe alerts
AMBER alerts
Public safety alerts
State/local test alerts
Emergency alert test messages

Tap the *Back* *icon * (upper-left).
Tap *Emergency alert tone* to play a sample emergency alert tone then tap *Stop*.
Tap the *Vibrate switch* to turn on or off.
Tap *Alert reminder* then tap one of the following:
Once
Every 2 minutes
Every 15 minutes
Off

Tap the *Speak alert message switch* to turn on or off.


----------



## Pinkbutterflies7178 (Jun 8, 2021)

95Viper said:


> Samsung Galaxy S8 / S8+ - Wireless Emergency Alerts
> 
> From a Home screen, touch and swipe up or down to display all apps.
> These instructions apply to Standard mode and the default Home screen layout.
> ...



Wireless No emergency alert options under those settings


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 8, 2021)

Who is your wireless vendor/carrier?
It would probably be best to ask your vendor/carrier; or, try their web support.

Try AT&T's version...

Samsung Galaxy S8 / S8+ (G955U/G950U)
Messaging Settings
Change text (SMS), picture (MMS), Advanced Messaging, wireless emergency (WEA), and AMBER alert settings.


----------

